# Passport renewal before or after getting a Visa



## Germ1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am preparing a visa application and I wonder if I should renew my passport now or after obtaining the visa.
My passport will expire in April 2015 and I plan to move into Australia during the second half of 2014.
Also the address on my current passport is my last residence in France, I have been living in the UK for 6 years.
So should I renew my passport and don't bother later or should I keep my current passport an renew it after gettinh the visa (I don't know if it's complicated to add the visa to the new passport and I must return my old passport when I get the new one.)
Note that I just sent my ACS application for assessment and I will pass the IELTS with my current passport. Is it better to use the same passport for ACS, IELTS and visa application?

Thanks


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not sure why your considering renewing your passport when it still has over three years to expiry.

A visa in an expired passport is still valid provided you have a current passport also when you arrive in Australia.

Personally I think two passports will be a hassle.

Slightly off topic; I suggest you keep the passport containing the visa you enter Australia on even after it and the visa in it expires. I'm an Aussie citizen over twenty years and I still get asked about my original visa in my original passport, most recently when I applied for a government job. When my son joined the army he was asked for my passport also, and he was born in Australia.

Also If you are a British, Irish, Canadian, USA or New Zealand passport you're exempt from IELTS testing.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Germ1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing a visa application and I wonder if I should renew my passport now or after obtaining the visa.
> My passport will expire in April 2015 and I plan to move into Australia during the second half of 2014.
> ...


Hi Germ,

Let share my experience, I filed my 175 with my old passport in May 2011. In Jan 2012 my CO told me to renew my passport as it will expire in July 2012. I have renewed my passport and submitted to my CO, everything was submitted (PCC and Medicals) and now I am waiting for the Visa Grant (Finger Crossed).

About the IELTS, in my case I sat in IELTS exam with my old passport (in May 2011, passport was valid for 1 year). And just recently I moved to my new address, and I have completed Form 929 (for passport and address changes) and submitted to DIAC. So, I applied for skills assessment, IELTS and Visa using the same old passport and it got renewed recently based on CO request.

Hope it is clear...


----------



## Germ1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks,

So it does not matter if my current French passport has an address in France while I am living in the UK?
If yes then it is fine, I will apply for the visa with my current passport and renew it in due time.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Germ1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So it does not matter if my current French passport has an address in France while I am living in the UK?
> If yes then it is fine, I will apply for the visa with my current passport and renew it in due time.


When you are applying for your Visa (online or paper based), you will be asked about your current contact details (residential addres, e-mail, phone etc). Furthermore, you will also fill out form 80 that will ask about the places/addresses where you have lived in for the last 10 years...Just go a head...it wont be difficult...


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

hello my forum mates,

i have been not very active but a member of this form for last 4 or five months... i got grant last month.. now the issue is my husband has got his renewed passport after grant .. and our agent has almost refused to give any services now any more after finally grant letter.. we never contacted DIAC ourselves ever.. what should we do.. to bring my husband new passport number into DIAC's record?.. what an how to write??? plssss kindly guide me!...


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

biaraz1 said:


> hello my forum mates,
> 
> i have been not very active but a member of this form for last 4 or five months... i got grant last month.. now the issue is my husband has got his renewed passport after grant .. and our agent has almost refused to give any services now any more after finally grant letter.. we never contacted DIAC ourselves ever.. what should we do.. to bring my husband new passport number into DIAC's record?.. what an how to write??? plssss kindly guide me!...


Check out the answer I provided in your other posting with this same question.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is more information directly from Australia's DIAC regarding visa labels: About your visa


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Renew it whenever its convenient to you. DIAC is very good in handling any change to passport. I renewed my passport in between the Pr process. I was granted visa on old passport even when I updated them with details of new passport, but I was never asked any kind of Questions when I enter Australia with my new passport as the usual passport swipe before boarding actually showed that my visa is linked to my new passport as well. All Good. Also my old passport was showing my US address and new passport showing Indian permanent address even though i was living in USA at that time. Hope it helps.



Germ1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So it does not matter if my current French passport has an address in France while I am living in the UK?
> If yes then it is fine, I will apply for the visa with my current passport and renew it in due time.


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

jb12 said:


> Here is more information directly from Australia's DIAC regarding visa labels: About your visa


Hello JB12,

One more query please.. according to my previous passport my surname is KHAN and current is Faraz , DIAC has MY NEW PASSPORT WITH them in thier record and issued visa with my new passport detail but surname is stiill previous one although once we notify them through 929 form during the process but still wrong surname... will this make prob for me if i travel without rectification DIAC record?


----------



## biaraz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Renew it whenever its convenient to you. DIAC is very good in handling any change to passport. I renewed my passport in between the Pr process. I was granted visa on old passport even when I updated them with details of new passport, but I was never asked any kind of Questions when I enter Australia with my new passport as the usual passport swipe before boarding actually showed that my visa is linked to my new passport as well. All Good. Also my old passport was showing my US address and new passport showing Indian permanent address even though i was living in USA at that time. Hope it helps.



Hello,

would you please tell me whome shud i contact for new passport update because no more CO now to ahndle the case as the visa has been granted now.. woud you please guide where shud i contact exactly any particular email address??


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to add spouse name in my wife passport because it needed when you apply new passport for your kid. We already did our initial entry in Australia, so do i need to update DIAC about the new passport or need to carry both passports when traveling to AUS?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Yes you should update DIAC about this changes. I believe in the Grant letter (which you should have received), its mentioned that notify DIAC about changes of circumstance. 



shyamvpillai said:


> I need to add spouse name in my wife passport because it needed when you apply new passport for your kid. We already did our initial entry in Australia, so do i need to update DIAC about the new passport or need to carry both passports when traveling to AUS?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You should check number in the immi website. It should be mentioned in your Grant letter. 

Contacting the department 
You can contact us with a general enquiry in a number of ways including by email, through our website, 
by telephone through our Service Centres or offices around the world, or in person. In Australia you can 
call 13 18 81 between 8.30 am and 4.30 pm Monday to Friday. Details on contacting our offices outside 
Australia are available on our website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship.




biaraz1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> would you please tell me whome shud i contact for new passport update because no more CO now to ahndle the case as the visa has been granted now.. woud you please guide where shud i contact exactly any particular email address??


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I had a question, my passport gets expired by end of march 2014. I am travelling to Adelaide on 2nd of October 2013 (tentatively) on a PR. Should I get my passport renewed in India or will it be possible to get it done while I am in Adelaide. 

Thanks,
Murtuza


----------

